# strikes in Athens



## smak (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what the strike details are for the coming week? I personally am getting very tired of these strikes (and I know most everyone else is too)!!! The politicians aren't reacting to them....the strikes only inconvenience those of us that need to get to work - to earn money to spend in Greece!!!


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha.... I know what you mean. 

I go to the Athens News website and read about the news happening in Greece in English. I just read an article about the strikes. Here it is: Strike stricken Greece | Athens News


----------



## smak (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks....that was helpful!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Be thankful that you dont have a small coffee shop / kafeneio just off Syntagma (as I do). EVERY time they close Syntagma for a demo etc, we may as well pack up and go home. 

Tired of it.....thats a huge understatement!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Be thankful that you dont have a small coffee shop / kafeneio just off Syntagma (as I do). EVERY time they close Syntagma for a demo etc, we may as well pack up and go home. 

Tired of it.....thats a huge understatement!


----------



## smak (Dec 12, 2010)

xenos said:


> Be thankful that you dont have a small coffee shop / kafeneio just off Syntagma (as I do). EVERY time they close Syntagma for a demo etc, we may as well pack up and go home.
> 
> Tired of it.....thats a huge understatement!



I could just imagine!!!!! Which coffee shop do you have? I'm in that area often....and enjoy coffee 
Always like to help out fellow expats!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

smak said:


> I could just imagine!!!!! Which coffee shop do you have? I'm in that area often....and enjoy coffee
> Always like to help out fellow expats!


Advertising (so I have been told by the Moderators) is not allowed unless it is paid for.

Lets just say if you head up Fillelinon towards DHL, it would be pretty hard to miss us!


----------



## Greekgoddess (Dec 15, 2010)

They often announce the strike details in advance on Ekathimerini web site...when the journalist are not on strike of course.

The demonstrators/strikers were assembled in Corfu town centre yesterday...the loud dirge like music they played all morning drove me crazy! The street outside my office is almost impassible for uncollected rubbish.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

The demonstrators/strikers were assembled in Corfu town centre yesterday...the loud dirge like music they played all morning drove me crazy! The street outside my office is almost impassible for uncollected rubbish.[/QUOTE]

lucky you that it was only music. We had 50,000 demonstrators having a running battle with the police outside the shop, complete with tear gas, petrol bombs and rcks being thrown. Buildings looted and rubbish bins burnt. Shame it didnt rain more


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

*More strikes*

As many of you probably know there are transit strikes this week (as usual these days). 
I rely pretty heavily on Current and future strikes in Greece because it provides daily updates with relevant information. I've never found it to be wrong, just sometimes things change at the last minute! It can be a real life saver, especially for those without Greek capabilities or reliable friends/family.
Good luck and happy new year!


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

smak said:


> Does anyone know what the strike details are for the coming week? I personally am getting very tired of these strikes (and I know most everyone else is too)!!! The politicians aren't reacting to them....the strikes only inconvenience those of us that need to get to work - to earn money to spend in Greece!!!


In the past 5 years that I have been living in Greece, I have never seen so many public transportaion strikes. It affects people going to work (taking a day off instead) or have to wait in lines forever. It is not fair for the people who's sole means of transportaion are the buses or the underground. 

I heard this morning that there will be a 24 HOUR GENERAL TRANSPORTION STRIKE THIS COMING THURSDAY (13 January).


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

*Current and Future strikes in Greece*



smak said:


> Does anyone know what the strike details are for the coming week? I personally am getting very tired of these strikes (and I know most everyone else is too)!!! The politicians aren't reacting to them....the strikes only inconvenience those of us that need to get to work - to earn money to spend in Greece!!!


Current and future strikes in Greece


----------

